# Display Rider Name



## RideShare Pro (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello. Are the below features of value to drivers?

Have a Digital display on the front passenger window that will:

- Display rider username. - Will it give a more professional pickup presentation? Eliminate confusion when more than one person waiting for pickup? Cut back on ridejacking?

- Replace paper Trade Dress with nice, bright digital Display.

- Ability for driver to add custom message - For example you can add your phone # for pickups.

- Show relevant ads, and drivers share in ad revenues.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

None of the features you describe above would have any value to a for hire driver. As a matter of fact 3 of them would be counter productive and the other one, if used as described, would illegal in some states.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

showing the rider name would be really stupid as anyone could read the name and say, yeah that's me I'm Joe Sixpack and get in

plus there could be privacy and data protection issues too.

passenger already has your car license plate and description and photo so this is all pointless.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

It would INCREASE ridejacking. Riders already try to read the name off the phone in the car for this reason.


----------

